# Violin Mantis & Enclosure (Photo)



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Gongylus gongylodes, also known as the wandering violin mantis or Indian rose mantis.
Included pictures of the vivarium they live in with live plants, Orchid, Bird's Nest fern, lipstick plant, Pothos all on a old dead tree trunk.
Live spanish moss hanging down from the roof,.
The viv is about 1 year old.
Only thing i need now is a male Gongylus gongylodes as i got all females lol.
so if anyone has a sub adult male let me know pls.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

That's pretty cool, and the set up is stunning :flrt:


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Exquisite set up... good work sir. You have given me inspiration on what to do with my own gongys when they hatch.


----------



## danny storm (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow,they look just like a rolled up leaf,uber camouflage.


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Its really nice to see these in such a stunning set up rather than the norm' of a boring net cage.
Last year i managed to get 56 oothes laid from breeding these so there should be plenty of males around for you from people who bought from me ..

Ill ask around for you


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Awesome setup man : victory:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice set up! 

And a stunning mantis :2thumb:


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

I found an adult male, the guy is looking to exchange for a female if thats any use to you


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks likt it's got a third eye


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Michael, it must be pretty humid in your set up, how do you get on with them being kept humid as normally these are kept very hot n dry to the extent that i very rarely even sprayed the oothes nymphs or adults. Interesting though how insects can tolerate such a variety of conditions.


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

looks awesome. can mantids be kept together then? i have 2 peacock matids but they are seperated. not very experienced with mantids


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for checking out the Violin mantis & viv pics and for all your comments.



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> That's pretty cool, and the set up is stunning :flrt:





jakakadave said:


> Exquisite set up... good work sir. You have given me inspiration on what to do with my own gongys when they hatch.





danny storm said:


> Wow,they look just like a rolled up leaf,uber camouflage.





andie said:


> Its really nice to see these in such a stunning set up rather than the norm' of a boring net cage.
> Last year i managed to get 56 oothes laid from breeding these so there should be plenty of males around for you from people who bought from me ..
> 
> Ill ask around for you
> ...





Mikeysm said:


> Awesome setup man : victory:





Muze said:


> Nice set up!
> 
> And a stunning mantis :2thumb:


Have Pm you Andie, thanks for your help :2thumb:


andie said:


> I found an adult male, the guy is looking to exchange for a female if thats any use to you


Amazing pics Macro junkie, the best :no1:


macro junkie said:


> i





_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Looks likt it's got a third eye


Hi Andie
They have been relay ok in the humid enviroment strange enough since they was nymths, lol must be luck.



andie said:


> Michael, it must be pretty humid in your set up, how do you get on with them being kept humid as normally these are kept very hot n dry to the extent that i very rarely even sprayed the oothes nymphs or adults. Interesting though how insects can tolerate such a variety of conditions.


Hi Sandman
Yes they can be kept together, just keep them all fed well.


The Sandman said:


> looks awesome. can mantids be kept together then? i have 2 peacock matids but they are seperated. not very experienced with mantids


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

sandman i wouldnt trust every species together its not a clever thing as most are highly cannabalistic m8 i keep violins toether but there the only species i would trust other than ghosts hope that helps
: victory:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

macro junkie said:


> image
> 
> 
> image
> ...


Stunning shots! 

I see what the exboys4 meant now by the sexually dimorphic antennae. Male have the larger surface area to pick up those all important pheromones and locate a female. As in many moths . 

Nice feature, justifies getting some me thinks!


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes always more is good lol :devil:



Gaboon said:


> Stunning shots!
> 
> I see what the exboys4 meant now by the sexually dimorphic antennae. Male have the larger surface area to pick up those all important pheromones and locate a female. As in many moths .
> 
> Nice feature, justifies getting some me thinks!


----------

